# Based on your knowledge, is my dog a APBT, Pit/Bully, Amstaff, etc?



## TysonRebelHill (Jun 19, 2012)

I know you cant tell for sure without papers, but what do you think he is?
APBT, Amstaff, Pit/Bully mix, etc...

Also, I know it doesnt really matter, because he is the BEST dog I have ever owned, but I was just curious. Hell, it doesnt matter to me if he is part monkey! LOL

He is 2 yrs old and weighs 65 lbs.

Here are some pics of my boy:


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

looks like a bulldog to me...


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Bulldog would be the more appropriate name since your not sure what he is, Bulldog can be used as a generalized term.. In some shots his facial features remind me of old performance AST type of dogs, so its possible he may have some AST in there or scatterbred or just plain ole mutt.

I've seen an awful lot of Boxer mixes, especially around lately being sold as "designer dogs" that look similarly.. Though, with your dogs structure i wouldn't think that as a first guess.

Enjoy him, don't get caught up in political agendas and trying to get an exact name, if hes a good dog hes a good dog and thats all that really matters.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I agree with the guys , cute dog.


----------



## ttn (Jun 8, 2012)

How would you tell the difference between them all?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

by the pedigree. No papers = we cant tell you by looks. need to see the names on the pedigree to tell for sure.


----------

